# Mucus and blood in dwarf goat poo



## Brittany09 (Sep 6, 2019)

our 6 month old Nigerian dwarf wether pooped on my deck this morning and I noticed white mucus in the tips of his poo pellets with streaks of blood. Happy and eating. Any suggestions??


----------

